# arrowin a goose?



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

has anyone tried a spot n stock on geese i know it cant be easy but has anyone tried to arrow one of these birds???


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have not done it yet but its on the list to do. I would love to knock a big honk out of the sky with an arrow.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> I have not done it yet but its on the list to do. I would love to knock a big honk out of the sky with an arrow.


As Gung Ho as you are, I bet you could do it without a bow!


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

hi there,I saw it done on tv about 2 days ago.they were in the edge of a field.they let them land first and then shoot them on the ground.I hunt rivers a lot.MY pop and i would spot them in the canoe down the river then sneek up on foot on them.we got close enough to smack them with an arrow.When i mean river i mean a 30-40 yards wide and hip to chest depth.easy to get to downed or wounded birds. good luck and ill think ill try it too this year for a challenge


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I might give it try this year.. Friend has an area where he usually goes out with his bow and few flu flu's (sp?). According to him its definatley a challenge, I'm up for giving it a try! It will be interesting to see how this will work out of a blind.. Definaltey will need to practice first...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Is it legal? Just curious.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

PJ said:


> Is it legal? Just curious.


of course its legal... they're not shooting .22's... i for one will stick to my 3 in. BB's, i'm not out to prove anything... and i hate tred barta and will everything the exact opposite of what he does, just because.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's a different technique that I've heard about. Find some cover and then crawl within a couple hundered yards of a feeding flock. Use the "lob" technique to drop an arrow into the flock, then adjust your aim (i.e. windage and elevation) until you "zero in" on a bird. You can usually get several shots in before the flock gets suspicious.

I've never tried it myself and am not recommending it, but I have heard of others who have tried it successfully.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

sounds like fun, but illegal here in Canada.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

duckduck...goose! said:


> sounds like fun, but illegal here in Canada.


why?


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> sounds like fun, but illegal here in Canada.


???? I know the boys in Alberta were doing it a fair bit last year. I can't find anything in the Sask. regs. other than it being illegal to hunt migratory game bird with a rifle or more than one shotgun. [/quote]


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

On the OLN channel......Tred Barta tried it. It was a good episode. I recommend watching it. They show how he dug his blind/pit. The type of arrows he used, etc.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Here in sask it is illegal to hunt migratory birds with "a single projectile" and it is also illegal to hunt,stalk,lie in wait or ambush game when not using approved methods in any open season


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

I shot two from the sky last year with flu flu arrows it took about 23 three shots to hit the first one and I got the second one my second try its A blast


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Here in sask it is illegal to hunt migratory birds with "a single projectile"


????? The SERM office said it was OK when I called and they checked with the Feds. and they said it was fine as well. Crossbows are a no-no though.


----------

